# Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)



## mopa (29. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Weißfischfreunde,
ich bin seit einer längeren Pause wieder mal zum Angler geworden und habe nun einen Verein gefunden wo ich auch an der Rur angeln darf.
Jetzt habe ich nur leider keinerleih erfahrung mit der Kopfrute am Fluß. Was für Montagen nehmt Ihr, was für Posen.
Koder soll vermehrt Made oder Mais sein.
Bisher habe ich mit Posengewichten von bis zu 1gr. gestippt, diese sind wohl für die Rur was klein. Was nehmt ihr?

Zum Gerät, ich besitze eine 9,5 m Kopfrute mit Gummizug.
Was für Schnurstärken empfehlt ihr?

Da ich bisher nur an kleinen Seen geangelt habe gehöre ich zu der super fein Fraktion, ich denke davon kann ich mich dann mal ein wenig verabschieden aber gut ist ja auch eine andere Aufgabe am Fluß.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar kleine Tipps geben könnt.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Andal (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*



mopa schrieb:


> Zum Gerät, ich besitze eine 9,5 m Kopfrute mit Gummizug.
> Was für Schnurstärken empfehlt ihr?



Da kommts schon mal auf die Rute an, welches Rating sie hat und welche Kits dazu gehören...? Pole ist eben nicht gleich Pole und für die Rur sollte sie schon etwas abkönnen, da dir dort auch auf einen einzelnen Pinkie schon sehr solide Fische einsteigen können.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Mola,

 ich selber kenne die Rur nicht, aber wenn Du ein paar Daten ( Breite, Tiefe, Strömung, Steinpackungen ? etc. hättest ) kann ich Dir gerne versuchen, ein paar Tipps zu geben.


----------



## Andal (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Die Rur ist in den von ihm angedachten Bereichen nicht sonderlich breit, so dass man mit 9einhalb Metern schon sehr in der Flussmitte fischen kann. Wobei es sicher kein Fehler wäre, wenn er zu der Rute noch eine Extension hätte. Sie hat Ordentlich Zug und es kommen auch richtig gute Barben (bis 80 cm) und auch Karpfen von bis zu 30...35 Pfund vor und halt sonst noch alles mögliche. Ich bin nicht der große Stipper, aber die Rute und das Kit sollte nach Möglichkeit das Wort "Carp" zieren.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Andal,

 danke für die Beschreibung. Jetzt verstehe ich Deinen ersten Kommentar besser....

 Mola; welche Rute ( mit welchem Gummi ) hast Du denn ?
 Wenn sie auf Deine bisherige super fein stippen Methode abgestimmt ist, wäre sie vielleicht in der Tat etwas zu fein dafür ?!?


----------



## schrauber78 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

www.youtube.com/results?search_query=stippen+im+fluss 

Auf youtube findet man meines Erachtens gute Videos die einem weiterhelfen können, wenn man was neues ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## mopa (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Komentare,

Ich habe ne ältere DAM mit ich meine 1,2 Gummi.
Kits oder gar Cupping Kit hab ich gar nicht dabei.
Ich denke das ich mal ne neue Pole brauche doch zunächstmal schauen ob das Stippen mir am Fluss generell Spaß macht.
Die beschreibung von Andal über die Rur passt übrigens perfekt, danke.
Wo es mir besonders drauf ankommt, was verwendet ihr für Posen bzw wie bebleit ihr?
Meine Bauchigen oder Tropfen von unter 1 gr. sind ja definitiv die falschen....


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Hängt natürlich von Strömung + Tiefe ab, aber ich würde runde/olivenförmige Posen mit ( nur geschätzt ! ) 6-8 gr. nehmen.
 Bebleiung zu ~ 95% aus einem Blei ( Olive oder Tropfen ) und restliche ~ 5% aus 2-3 Schroten. 

 Wie gesagt - nur Ferndiagnose.

 Je nachdem wie stark es an Deiner Stelle fliesst. Ansonsten Tunken ?!?


----------



## ulli1958m (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Hier mal ein paar Posen und die dazu gehörigen Einsatzgebiete ....gefunden bei HJG Drescher

Ps: unter 6-8gr im Fliessgewässer würde ich auch an der Kopfrute nicht gehen. 

#h


----------



## mopa (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

ich sehe ich bin schon was länger raus... Tunken?
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Andal (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt an der Rur gar nicht mit der Pole fischen wollen. Mit der Bolo ja, oder halt mit den englischen Posenangelmethoden. Alleine schon wegen der Uferform. Abstecken mit der Böschung im Rücken wäre mir zu umständlich und die Bäume und Büsche machen es auch nicht noch einfacher.

Wo an der Rur bist du denn in welchem Verein?


----------



## mopa (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Untere Rur angle viel hinter Körrenzig,
Bin im ASV Wassenberg


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*



mopa schrieb:


> ich sehe ich bin schon was länger raus... Tunken?
> Was meinst du damit?


 
 Hier eine grobe Beschreibung.
 Ist halt eine etwas spezielle 'Art' des Pole-Fishing....

http://www.angeln.de/Angeltechniken/Angeltechnik-Tunken-98


----------



## Andal (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Wie gesagt, wenn du eh über was Neues nachdenkst, dann schau dich mal nach einer ordentlichen Bolo um. Das würde an deiner Strecke viel besser passen, als eine Pole.


----------



## Sneep (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Hallo,

das Stippen mit langen Kopfruten war früher die Hauptangelmethode.

Das größte Problem zum Ende der Stippphase war, dass die Fische nicht am Futter bleiben. 
Nach dem 1. Füttern hatte man ca 15 -30 Minuten Bisse, dann war an der Stelle nichts mehr zu holen und man musste mit dem Gerümpel unter dem Arm umziehen.
  Ob es das Problem immer noch gibt, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich seit dem nicht mehr gestippt habe.

Die Pose kann ruhig schwerer sein, sollte aber beim Abtreiben sauber in der Spur bleiben und nicht flattern, wenn verzögert gefischt wird.

Die komplette Bebleiung kommt am besten als Olive an das Ende der Schnur. Unter die Bebleiung kommt ein Vorfach von 15-20 cm. Die Tiefe wird zwischen Schwimmer und Blei gelotet. Das Blei muss knapp über Grund stehen, das Vorfach wird nicht mit ausgelotet.
  Beim Fischen wird der Dobber abgebremst, dabei steigen Blei und Köder nach oben. Das Blei steht knapp über Grund und das Vorfach steht waagerecht knapp über Grund. Das Erste was der Fisch sieht ist der Köder. Durch Variieren des Abbremsens steigt und sinkt der Köder.
  Vor allen Dingen am Ende der Drift, wenn der Köder zwangsläufig aufsteigt, gibt es die besten Bisse.
  Das Aufsteigen kennen die Fische von den Larven der Wasserinsekten, die zur Oberfläche steigen, um ihr Landleben zu beginnen. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall zunächst mit Made versuchen. Mais passt nicht so gut zu der Art der Präsentation des Köders.
  Lass mal hören, wie es gelaufen ist.

  sNeeP


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Stippen mit langen Kopfruten war früher die Hauptangelmethode.
> 
> ...



 Ist jetzt Offtopic -  Diese Grundproblematik gibt es immer noch, liegt aber meiner Meinung nach eher an den heutigen gesetzlichen Vorgaben, als z.B. an den Fischen oder deren verändertem Verhalten.....   Just my 2 pence


----------



## mopa (30. April 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Danke an die vielen Vorschläge, zu der Bolo Rute, ich werde mich wieder für eine Kopfrute entscheiden, damit bin ich flexibler weil ich ja nicht nur Fluss fischen möchte, Bolo oder Beringte Stippen wahren noch nie was für mich,

Danke auch an Sneep für die Ausführliche Beschreibung, werde es jetzt am WE mal so probieren und werde natürlich berichten.


----------



## mopa (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mit der Kopfrute / Stipprute an den Fluß ( Rur)*

Sooo nach einem erfolgreichem Schneiderwochenende....
Naja ganz soo schlimm war es nicht aber es ging ja auch um die neue Montage und das lernen.
Also die Montage von Sneep klappt super, den Drift muss ich noch etwas verfeiern, war sehr krautig an der Stelle deswegen etwas ärger gehabt, nach einem Umzug war es besser. Die Montage an sich gefällt mir allerdings sehr gut. 
Leider hat das Wetter ja am Sonntag nicht mehr mitgespielt.... 
Ich werde weiterüben und die Erfolge ( oder auch nicht..) hier berichten.
Freue micn natürlich auch auf weitere Tipps und Tricks.


----------

